# Heat mat placement



## Disrupto (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello all!

Picking up my first Gecko on Sunday and getting all of the Vivarium set up before hand on Friday.

I am having concerns regarding the placement / use of the heat mat. I have bought a Thermostat also with the mat; however the only issue I have is the safety of it with the housing medium.

The mat will be placed under the glass Vivarium floor and on top of a wooden unit/ shelf. Has anyone had any issues with this type of set up; or would I need a stand between the wooden shelf and glass vivarium.

I am hoping malfunction of the unit never occurs [don't we all]; and if it does, the thermostat will act; however sounds like it's one thing to play on your mind whilst your at work all day.

Any help would be appreciated; thinking maybe along the lines of using Styrofoam blocks under the vivarium to create an air gap ? Or use a different shelf material / placing on top of a fireproof plaster board ? Or am I being over-cautious... 

It seems under tank heating is safer for the gecko so would like to stay with this option if possible.

Thanks in advance for your help. I look forward to using these forums in the [VERY] near future!


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

If you have the equipment now set the vivarium up now before you find out something isn't working and you are in a rush to get everything before Sunday. The earlier you set it up the earlier you can sort out any issues. 

It would help if you could tell us which vivarium you have/are getting as some have feet which gives a slight gap between the vivarium floor and the surface it is on. Others will be flush with the surface. In my opinion you are best putting the mat in side the vivarium and popping the substrate on top. It makes reaching correct temperatures easier and less stressful on the mat. 

Also which species of gecko are you getting as I might be talking out my arse and giving the wrong advice. 



Gavin.


----------



## Disrupto (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply Gavin! appreciate the prompt response!

The Vivarium is a Exo Terra 18"x18"x18" which will be housing a 6 month old Mack snow leopard Gecko. 
(Hoping this vivarium will be okay for a while until she gets larger)

Would you recommend putting the mat inside under a substrate such as reptile carpet for a leopard?

Fully agree with your first comment too! Tried my best to avoid rushing but the timing has not come well with work commitments etc. Like ost things in life they never go to plan first time do they.

Thanks once again! Hope this information is suitable.


----------

